# one big lizard



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

caught this guy when we where hunting lizard


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Is that in California? What part?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That guy almost looks like a cross between a lizard and a turtle! I don't ever remember seeing one like that in Texas. -- Tex


----------

